# Commercial gar fisherman?



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a friend who has a resteraunt in Atlanta and she needs a source for gar filets as she wants to add fried gar, rice and brown gravy to the menu. Anyone know how to source a reputable commercial license? I will put her in contact with you if you can help......Thanks


----------



## Deadset (Nov 16, 2012)

i have a commercial license but its still only one gar a day


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

That limit is only for alligator gar. she can fry all the spotted and longnose she wants


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Alligator gar take so many years to grow, they're finally protected with the 1-fish limit. 40 years ago they were thick around Port Arthur and a nuisance. Big ones smacked the ICW like beaver tails on calm days. They looked like big logs in the water. We were kids and when we caught a 50-pounder or so, we sold them in the rough for something like a nickel a pound. We even caught a few at the beach using beach seines, which were legal back then.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

There are some fish houses in Simmesport LA and Venice LA that handle them. Not sure about the shipping costs.


----------



## joe71190 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey I think we might be able to help each other out. I'm a bowfishing guide in College Station, and we can easily fill a 55gal trash can of spotted/longnose gar in a few hours. I have been looking for a buyer, both for the gar and the huge amount of small mouth buffalo we catch. I can get my commercial license to sell them, but I currently don't have any buyers so that's why I haven't already. Bowfish BCS, google us and we'll pop up all over. I attached a picture of a 3 hour trip that has 3 water body records for small mouth buffalo, and we also got a record for spotted gar on a different trip.


----------

